# The Alloy of Law



## karriezai (Jan 23, 2012)

I finished The Alloy of Law yesterday and I'm wondering if anyone else here has read it yet. I was already a huge Sanderson fan (I started with Mistborn and I've loved everything he's written), and I was very happy with this new addition to the world of Mistborn.

I love his world building and magic systems. They're always so fascinating. It was crazy cool to see the world of Mistborn 300 years later.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sanderson is indeed a great writer, you are aware that all of his adult books are connected right?



karriezai said:


> It was crazy cool to see the world of Mistborn 300 years later.



This was his plan all along (well sort of, Alloy started as a short story during one of his writing breaks that grew into a novel).  Alloy is based on early 1900's New York, a second trilogy during modern times, and a third with FTL technology (Mistborn in Space).


----------



## karriezai (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, I do know that. I follow pretty much everything he does -- he's easily my favorite author. I knew it was coming, but if anything that only increases the sense of wonder I get, thinking about how much has gone into his worlds.

I think it's funny that what started as a tangent clearly has the makings of at least a duet, if not a small series... judging by the end of Alloy.


----------

